# My Dumb Freezer ( I really need a bigger freezer)



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

OK I really need to look into a bigger freezer for my dog. This is only half of the food I had put in the freezer... I still need to pack the last half in. 

I want to organize better. Really.. I do LOL

(sorry for dumb art, I like to think every thing is happy and cute in this freezer)


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL love the notes! My freezer looks like that sans the notes. All baggies of meat and two ice cube trays.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Doh! Sticky notes! The BEST at reminding of things :thumb:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

LMAO! Love the sticky notes! hahahaha


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think the notes are great!! Love the artwork!  

My freezer looks similar....I Just have it memorized what meat is on what shelf. Not really organized at all, just tossed in to fit!!


----------

